# what do these band colors mean?



## xxmoxiexx

A pigeon hanging out the last two days, that I cannot catch, has a green band on one leg and a red band on the other. can anyone tell me what this means?

He/she is obviously lost, hangs with himself, all alone, and goes to a roof at night with no other pigeons. He/she is a very pretty pigeon, has light iridescent green on neck, and goes to a very light tan mixed with white, and whiter at the tips of wings and tail.

He is very frisky, and has just showed up. no obvious injuries, but he seems very tired which leads me to believe something is wrong if he hasn't headed home by now.

Can anyone tell me what the bands mean, and maybe give me a clue about this bird?


----------



## Lovebirds

xxmoxiexx said:


> a pigeon hanging out the last two days, that i cannot catch, has a grren band on one leg and a red band on the other. can anyone tell me what this means?
> he/she is obviously lost, hangs with himself, all alone, and goes to a roof at night with no other pigeons. he/she is a very pretty pigeon, has light irredescent green on neck, and goes to a very light tan mixed with white, and whiter at the tips of wings and tail.
> he is very frisky, and has just showed up. no obvious injuries, but he seems very tired which leads me to believe something is wrong if he hasnt headed home by now.
> can anyone tell me what the bands mean, and maybe give me a clue about this bird?


It depends on what is on the bands. If the bands are AU or IF , then the color would tell you what year the bird is possibly. Some of the chip rings used for clocking the birds when they come home from a race are green and some are a burgundy/redish color. Then there are just snap bands in every color of the rainbow. So, it a nutshell, without knowing what the bands have on them, if anything, they don't really mean much. 
Do you think this is a racer? Do you think you could catch it? If so, give us the band info and we'll go to work finding out where the bird belongs.


----------



## Guest

yes depending on if there is info on these bands thats the only thing that could help as to the green it could be just green or it could be an "05 if " band and same with the red which could be an "06 au" band but unless you can read them its very little help as to helping you know whats wat in the long run so you need to get any info off these bands if there is any to be had like Renee said,thats the only way to get this bird home to its owner


----------

